# Cobia



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Which way is more effective in catching cobia? I need more ideas for when I go next month.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

using a drum rig on the bottom or king ring on the top


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

And so it begins...the annual quest for Mr. Brown. Please don't lock out my account for adding to the madness, Sand Flea.


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

I am going to try pin rigging on the 15th of may.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*grinding teeth*

It's okay, it's okay. I know everyone gets excited. So who's fishing Buckroe Beach for Mr. Brown given that the piers are gone?


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*im debatin*

im really thinkin bout fishin the beach.wade out a little ways and toss my line in and hope it hits.also ima fish willoughby spit jedy considering theres no sand pumpining out there and the sad bars look to be promising for a big brown beamer and trhe rock pile on grandveiw beach ive seen em out there just cruisin lin a brown torpedo in the water theres also a honey hole out off that pile about o say 100 yards or so where people always hook up at for about two weeks straight or least thats how it was last year everyone says you need a boat to get to the spot i said bull shi*t all you need is a decent casting reel and a 9'5 to 11'0 casting rod and you can easily hit the spot from the rocks its only a 100 yards besides the fish can smell your bait im also gonna fish the o so promising seagull pier
andrew


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I know there have been some Black Drum caught on Seagull Pier, but I never heard of Cobia caught off of the pier or has no one ever tried.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I watched a guy fight a big (at least 48", based on how much bigger than the pier net he was) cobe a couple of summers ago at Seagull. Had it on the line at least 45 minutes and lost it while trying to net it - got spooked and wrapped the pier supports.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I think theres a pic and a story somewhere about a trip to the bathroom and a cobia at seagull pier.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

I have heard stories about big big cobia spotted at Seagull but never caught... now if there true or not i dont know... I know we did spot atleast a 50lb last summer...tightlines


Fred


----------



## FishSlaya (Aug 9, 2001)

About 3 years ago I was out at Grandview. Had a light bait rod in the water was rigging up a flounder rod when I looked in the water and saw Mr. Brown. Long story short he snacked on some squid and took my whole set up off the edge of the pier before I could get out of my seat. It was the only time I ever had one take my bait at Grandview. SO if you ask me the best setup is squid on a bottom rig HAHAHAHA. 


I miss that pier


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Sandflea asks "who is gonna feesh GV for cobe this year".......answer: prolly everyone north of the hampton roads bridge tunnel .Why do you think Wilbers ' kiddies are puttin up a lemonade stand out front of his house.I'm hoping he stox my label in his fridge  .......the R


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

what would i use from a boat?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Cocoaflea,



A couple summers ago at Seagul, at about 5pm in the afternoon, I actually seen a 3 to 4 foot Cobia lazily swim to the surface for a few seconds towards the pier then turned slightly away and then submerge again. As I looked to the other anglers on each side of me, it was apparent that I was the only one that enjoyed the scene.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

seeing them in the day time is one thing but being able to see the subs in the lights at night is great


----------



## Tater Salad (Mar 9, 2004)

I have every intention of going down to the point with my sl50sh and drilling a brown one. (or at least die trying). We were there last year and he pulled the hook out on the first run. I'm thirsty for it. I've already got a drum for the year... frapping on one of those big brown logs is next.


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

If I get one it will be my first


----------



## cobiadude (Apr 23, 2004)

*well*

ive only caught 13 of them but i only have a personal best of a 38 pounder but ive lost a few monsters becuz of dumbass bottom riggers that cant listen to noone but im heading to seagull pier memorial day for th brown bomber


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Had one about spool me once. Finally busted off on a piling at Grandview Pier (Gonna miss that one!)......Lookin forward to hookin one this year with our kayak. Just a short (or long) sleigh ride, a couple quick snapshots and a release would about do me for the year........I figger trollin something like a Stretch on downcurrent side of CBBT might do it......Not a big fan of treble hooks though, specially on a kayak and specially bein mostly a catch&release guy. (Got a superstition about my fishin.......I ALWAYS release the first fish of a species I ever catch)........Anybody got ideas/suggestions on where/what lure/etc. for catching a cobe using a kayak?


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

Memorial day i am going to sandbridge or lynnhaven pier.


----------



## 8AnBait (Jun 24, 2002)

lol right have fun at the front but about 300 sandbridge locals are going to be out thier and the water is only about 3' deep at the end....


----------



## Fishendude15 (Jan 20, 2004)

I KNOW I WENT TO THE BEACH 2 WKS AGO. mAYBE LYNNHAVEN IF THIER PIER IS FIXED.


----------

